# Missing animals



## Bongo (Aug 24, 2011)

Friends of ours moved overseas and left their cat with a vet , since then the vet and the cat is missing and of course the money , all they want is their cat back, does anyone know of someone who can trace and confront the vet , thanks


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

You need to talk to esma animal shelter. They are online. esmaegypt.org


----------



## Bongo (Aug 24, 2011)

charleen said:


> You need to talk to esma animal shelter. They are online. esmaegypt.org


Thanks Charleen ,ESMA were great ,they were onto it in a flash


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Bongo said:


> Thanks Charleen ,ESMA were great ,they were onto it in a flash


They are wonderful people that love animals. I hope you find your pet and I hope that nasty person calling themselves a vet is found and had bad things done to him!!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Neutering sounds like a good idea if it was a woman. Castration if it was a man.

In fact castration is not a bad solution for all the male gropers.


----------



## Bongo (Aug 24, 2011)

Bongo said:


> Friends of ours moved overseas and left their cat with a vet , since then the vet and the cat is missing and of course the money , all they want is their cat back, does anyone know of someone who can trace and confront the vet , thanks


Not sure if I am allowed to do this ,but new people coming into cairo should do research on the vets they use, if you google 'Ingrids Cats' in maadi , you will see why, if you see the cats or the vet please let me know


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am a personal friend of Tertius and Ingrid, and it is a nasty situation. 3 beautiful cats missing, no vet, no money. Cats orginally rescued during Katrina in the US, and now, well, who knows? This guy is going to get away with it, because he knows that when an expatriate leaves, it is difficult to return for a long period, and local legal procedures require that. That is exactly what this "vet" bargained on. He is going to do it again, and again.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

what a sad story. I hope they will find their cats but it does sound unlikely. I cant believe what these crooks have been doing, bogus blood tests, lies, etc, and it certainly sound that they have been doing it for quite some time. 

All pet lovers should know about them


----------

